# Copier un CD sur disque dur



## sinso (21 Mai 2004)

Bonsoir !
Excusez les maladresses d'un p'tit nouveau pas très familier des forums
Bon, mon problème : je suis instit en maternelle et j'essaie d'équiper ma classe en vieux macs (LC, quadra, PM 71OO ) Je voudrais pouvoir faire tourner des logiciels sympas (l'atelier des tout-petits de chez Club Pom) sur des machines qui n'ont pas de lecteur CD (l'éditeur en question ne fournit plus de versions disquettes). Mais même si je peux les copier sur le disque dur via disquettes, le mac me demande d'insérer le CD. Y a-t-il une solution ?
PS : Ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet, mais si certains d'entre vous veulent se débarrasser de PM à pas cher (pasque j'équipe les chères têtes blondes sur mon budget perso ), contactez-moi ! (région St-Etienne).
PPS : Si des instits de maternelle sont intéressés par des copies de programmes qui arrivent encore à tourner sur des 68000 et des PM à 60 mhz, contactez-moi, on pourra mutualiser


----------



## mad'doc (21 Mai 2004)

sinso a dit:
			
		

> PS : Ce n'est pas vraiment le sujet, mais si certains d'entre vous veulent se débarrasser de PM à pas cher (pasque j'équipe les chères têtes blondes sur mon budget perso ), contactez-moi ! (région St-Etienne).


Il faut regarder régulièrement ce sujet qui est fait pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sinon, il faut aussi fouiller dans les petites annonces des différents sites Mac où tu pourras trouver des occasions pas trop chères.


----------



## Langellier (21 Mai 2004)

Bonjour

une solution consisterait à trouver (dans brocantes ou vide-greniers) un lecteur de cd-rom pour 5 à 10 euros. En mai -juin dans les campagnes il y a plein de vide-grenier, c'est là que je trouve du matériel mac (cordons, lecteurs disquettes, lecteurs cd...). 

Sinon, les jeux du club pomme existaient jadis sur disquettes.


----------



## Langellier (22 Mai 2004)

Pour un lecteur de cd-rom voir  ordikaz


----------



## mfay (22 Mai 2004)

Sinon tu peux faire des images disque de tes CD pour éviter de les mettre dans le lecteur de CD. Mais ça ne marche pas avec tous les logiciels.

Sous OS X, ça se faire avec Utilitaire de disque
Sous OS 9, 8, 7, ça se fait avec Disk Copy

Toast permet aussi d'en faire quelque soit le système.






 C'était la question de base, non ?


----------



## Philou309 (22 Mai 2004)

Par simple curiosité, cela ressemble à koi le système 1?


----------



## Langellier (22 Mai 2004)

Pour le savoir, c'est très simple, il suffit de cliquer sur le  lien ATIC ci-dessous, et le voilà... en copie d'écran. Et si vous avez un mac se, plus ou même classic (antérieurs ce serait mieux) faites une disquette de 400 Ko en téléchargeant son image disque... 
NB : Ca ressemble au syst 6, mais l'organisation des dossiers est différente...


----------



## Langellier (23 Mai 2004)

> Sinon tu peux faire des images disque de tes CD pour éviter de les mettre dans le lecteur de CD. Mais ça ne marche pas avec tous les logiciels.



j'ai plus l'habitude de faire des images de disquettes que des images de CD.
Créer une image de CD peut-être une solution. Mais  Sinso n'a pas de lecteur de CD-ROM. ?! Si j'ai bien compris, pour faire une image de cd il faut aussi de la place sur le disque dur. Or les LC par exemple sont limités à 80 Mo je crois.

C'est pour cela qu'il me semblait que acheter un lecteur externe à 10 - 20 euros me paraissait plus simple. J'ai peut-être pas tout compris.


----------



## r e m y (23 Mai 2004)

oui d'autant qu'une fois l'image CD réalisée, se posera le pb de la transférer sur le disque dur de chaque machine...

Je ne suis pas sûr que tous ces macs aient été mis en réseau Appleshare


----------



## Langellier (23 Mai 2004)

> Je ne suis pas sûr que tous ces macs aient été mis en réseau Appleshare



On peut mettre facilement plusieurs mac en réseau localtalk grâce à appleShare. J'ai mis en premier réseau : MacPlus, Mac Se, Mac Classic, Mac IIsi, ....Powermacs. Ceci depuis le système 6 jusqu'au système 8.5. Un deuxième réseau Ethernet entre un Performa 6400 et Imac. celui-ci n'ayant pas de disquette, je peux grâce à ce dernier réseau copier sur des disquettes des documents téléchargés sur internet, comme par exemple les images disques de systèmes anciens, par exemple depuis


multimac 
Je ne sais pas mettre en réseau des ordinateurs antérieurs au système 6.
NB : Bien sûr il faut tenir compte de la compatibilité entre les différents configurations des ordis du réseau.


----------



## sinso (23 Mai 2004)

Coucou c'est moi !
Ben non, i sont pas en réseau Je suis total poireau sur ce coup-là. Comment c'est fait un réseau ? Faut-il des cartes ds chaque ordi, quels câbles, où les brancher etc... Sinon j'ai un zip, mais ça risque d'être un peu fin pour une image disque ???


----------



## Langellier (23 Mai 2004)

> Comment c'est fait un réseau ? Faut-il des cartes ds chaque ordi, quels câbles, où les brancher etc...



Bonjour, pour mettre en réseau "2" vieux macs, c'est très facile : un simple câble imprimante reliant les 2 macs à leur port imprimante....
tout est expliqué



ici 

Cela pourrait résoudre le manque de lecteur de CD-ROM sur un des ordis. Mettez le cd dans le lecteur de CD de l'ordi qui possède un (!!). Demandez à partager.. comme expliqué.. Sur l'autre ordi vous aurez accès au contenu du CD-ROM. Ainsi mon vieux mac Plus de 1986 sait lire les CD. Magnigfique !Et pourtant, il me semble qu'en 1986 ça n'existait pas les CD-ROM !


----------



## sinso (23 Mai 2004)

Mille mercis à toi oh Grand oulah dumacqu'onveutfairecroireobsolète, j'essaie ça demain  Et ça marche aussi pour partager une imprimante ?


----------



## PowerBookophile (23 Mai 2004)

les imprimantes Apple peuvent être partagées sur le réseau. On peut imaginer tout un réseau de vieux macs en réseau par Localtalk tous reliés par des boitiers localtalk sur les ports imprimantes. L'imprimante est reliée sur le plus puissant des macs sur le port modem. ensuite, en passant par le selecteur, on peut demander qu'elle soit partagée sur le réseau. Pour peu que tous les autres ordinateurs aient les extensions de l'imprimante et du partage imprimante réseau, et le tour est joué.


----------



## LC475 (2 Juin 2004)

mfay a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu peux faire des images disque de tes CD pour éviter de les mettre dans le lecteur de CD. Mais ça ne marche pas avec tous les logiciels.
> 
> Sous OS X, ça se faire avec Utilitaire de disque
> Sous OS 9, 8, 7, ça se fait avec Disk Copy
> ...





ça fonctionne très bien avec DiskCopy, et les images des CD du ClubPom font beaucoup beaucoup moins que 650 mo 
On peut installer un OS8 sur un 7100 avec plein de logiciels er des images de tous les cd ClubPom (à condition de détenir un cd par image installée) : il reste encore dans les 200 Mo


----------

